# Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2015)

Die Angler werden ja nicht gefragt, ob sie einen Landesverband oder gar den Bundesverband finanzieren wollen, wenn sie in einen Verein gehen, nur um Angeln zu können...

Der Beitrag für die Verbände - auch den DAFV, um den es hier geht - wird einfach im Vereinsbeitrag versteckt..

Wenn ihr schon nicht von Vereinen und Verbänden gefragt werdet, ob ihr diesen DAFV finanzieren wollt, und wenn ja, mit wie viel Geld, fragen wir das halt hier mal per Umfrage.

Dazu noch ein paar Fakten:
Momentan kostet der real existierende DAFV 2 Euro/Jahr

Angekündigt ist aber schon eine Erhöhung um MINIMUM 1 Euro, also dann 3 Euro/Zahler/Jahr.
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4348492#post4348492

Dies geschah aber vor den vielen Kündigungen beim DAFV.
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304198

So dass man davon ausgehen muss, dass der Beitrag wohl mindestens 5 Euro/Zahler/Jahr betragen muss, um die Kündigungen auszugleichen.

Diese Summe reicht aber nicht, um die Gemeinnützigkeit zu erhalten, danach darf nämlich der Eigenverwaltungsanteil nicht über 50% liegen.

Je nach Kündigungen bedeutet dies dann einen Beitrag von
7, 10 oder 15 oder noch mehr Euro/Zahler/Jahr

Für welche Leistung?
Haben wir auch gefragt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291991

Antworten gabs ja wie immer nicht vom DAFV oder den Landesverbänden..

Also fragen wir euch:
Was ist euch persönlich und individuell der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?

Abstimmung wie immer anonym und nur 1 Antwort möglich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Da es keine Auswahl an Centbeträgen gibt, nehme ich mal die 0 Euro


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Naja, unter den jetzigen 2 Euro bedeutet ja eh null, da die damit ja nicht auskommen..

Konnt ich mir also die Cents sparen (auch wenn ich gehässigerweise dran gedacht hatte, das geb ich zu ;.-)))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Ob nun 2,3 oder 5 €

Ich werde dadurch wohl kaum am Hungertuch nagen aber mir gehts da ums Prinzip.

Ich zahle nämlich Geld für Leistungen die mit Angeln recht wenig zu tun haben (Casting) während gleichzeitig eine  Zeitgemässe und Richtungsweisende Angelpolitik schlichtweg nicht stattfindet.

Da kommt man(n) sich gleich doppelt verarxxxt vor.

Und da ist jeder Cent ein zuviel gezahlter.

Für einen richtig professionellen Anglerverband würde ich sogar 'nen 5er im Monat opfern,überspitzt gesagt müsste mir der jetzige für seine "Arbeit" noch Geld zurücküberweisen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Da kommt man(n) sich gleich doppelt verarxxxt vor.
> 
> Und da ist jeder Cent ein zuviel gezahlter.
> 
> Für einen richtig professionellen Anglerverband würde ich sogar 'nen 5er im Monat opfern,überspitzt gesagt müsste mir der jetzige für seine "Arbeit" noch Geld zurücküberweisen.


dito.......


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Heutzutage kennt jeder den Preis von allem; aber nicht den Wert....


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Gefragt war aber schon der Wert, den Preis kennt man ja ;-))

Wert wäre mir ein richtiger Anglerverband im Bund, der sich für Angeln und Angler einsetzt, auch locker nen 10er im Monat (120/Jahr)..

Der DAFV natürlich 0,00...........


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gefragt war aber schon der Wert, den Preis kennt man ja ;-))
> 
> Wert wäre mir ein richtiger Anglerverband im Bund, der sich für Angeln und Angler einsetzt, auch locker nen 10er im Monat (120/Jahr)..
> 
> Der DAFV natürlich 0,00...........



Das wollte ich damit zum Ausdruck gebracht haben.
Wenn ich mir ansehe, was ich p.a. für's Angeln ausgebe, ist der Beitrag zum DAFV im 0/000 Bereich; ob nun 1,- € p.a. oder per Monat oder per Woche.
Aber für einen Wert erwartet man ja auch einen Gegenwert...


----------



## rippi (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Der DAFV ist super, ich habe 15 oder mehr gewählt. Er ist einfach toll. Toll Toll Toll. Ich hoffe das bis mindestens 2020 noch mehr tolle Ideen kommen. MANNOMANN der DAFV ist toll. VOLL TOLL. Echt Toll. Toll Toll super Toll. Yippi Yihah Toll. TOLLO Trollo Toll. Toll!


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



rippi schrieb:


> Der DAFV ist super, ich habe 15 oder mehr gewählt. Er ist einfach toll. Toll Toll Toll. Ich hoffe das bis mindestens 2020 noch mehr tolle Ideen kommen. MANNOMANN der DAFV ist toll. VOLL TOLL. Echt Toll. Toll Toll super Toll. Yippi Yihah Toll. TOLLO Trollo Toll. Toll!



Endlich mal ein Jubelperser, der Klartext redet


----------



## Jose (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

...ich musste als vereinsfreier und doch zwangsbeitragsleistender (rheinschein) überlegen, was das dafv überhaupt ist und was ich mit dem zu tun habe (außer meiner leidenschaft für ältliche damen). ergebnis: NIX. wie auch mit gez, ihk und sonstigen einverleibern.

also: noch nicht mal 0 ocken für die trauerspieltruppe - würde aber 100,- spenden, um ein rechtsverfahren gegen diese verfahrenen zu unterstützen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



Jose schrieb:


> (außer meiner leidenschaft für ältliche damen).



Dachte, dieses wäre ein Anglerforum |rotwerden|muahah:


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Hab 0,-€ angeklickt, da keine Minusbeträge zur Wahl stehen.
Die nämlich wären m.M.n. fällig; Rückerstattung aller erhaltenen Beitragsgelder zzgl. Schadensersatz für das Nichtstun inm positiven Sinne und für den ganzen Bockmist der da kam.
Sind die nicht auch Rechtsnachfolger für den VDSF?
Dann wäre die Schadensersatzforderung noch deutlich höher...


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Ich kann den Wert irgendwie gar nicht richtig einschätzen.... 

Wie war noch mal der aktuelle Umrechnungskurs von 
1X müdes lächeln ~ Euro ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Dachte, dieses wäre ein Anglerforum |rotwerden|muahah:



war jetze ein bisschen sehr heinblöd gedacht


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Dem LV Rheinland Pfalz ists jedenfalls wohl MAXIMAL 2 Euro wert.......



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Scheinbar hat auch der Landesfischereiverband Rheinland-Pfalz - LFV RLP - auf seiner HV EINSTIMMIG beschlossen,  dass "aus dem DAFV ausgetreten werden muss, zum frühest möglichen Zeitpunkt, wenn eine Beitragserhöhung, egal welcher Art und Höhe, kommt"....
> Das würde dann in obige Berechnung noch mit einfliessen, wenn sich das bestätigen würde.



Und dem LSFV-NDS ja mal gor nix, andere müsssen  noch entscheiden:
Gekündigt und raus 2016 ohne Rücknahme
Weser-Ems
Saarland
S-H
Hessenfischer

Definitiv raus ab 2017:
NDS


----------



## rippi (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dem LV Rheinland Pfalz ists jedenfalls wohl MAXIMAL 2 Euro wert.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann kann der DAFV einpacken, wenn der Norden nicht mehr dabei ist! Im Prinzip kommt das der Auflösung gleich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Naja, SH hat zwar mit Hauptschuld an der Scheixxe, die haben ja ihr Nichtangler-Ehrenmitglied als Präsidentin vorgeschlagen und durchgesetzt- aber die haben bei weitem nicht so viel Mitglieder oder Bedeutung wie z, B, NDS oder Weser-Ems, auf die kommts weder so noch so an am Ende...

Ja, sind gute Nachrichten......


----------



## Vanner (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Geht garantiert besser ohne dieses Gerippe, daher 0,00€.


----------



## Revilo62 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Ich hab mal 0,00 angeklickt, bringt nix, was da verzapft wird, ist anglerfeindlich und auch überflüssig, die Arbeit wird in den 
LAV gemacht und da gehört das Geld auch hin.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal 0,00 angeklickt, bringt nix, was da verzapft wird, ist anglerfeindlich und auch überflüssig, die Arbeit wird in den
> LAV gemacht und da gehört das Geld auch hin.
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


Ein GUTER Bundesverband könnte durchaus den LV die Arbeit erleichtern.

So einer z.B.:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762

Wenn Du das rein auf den DAFV beziehst, hast Du natürlich recht - aber ein guter Bundesverband wäre Gold wert!!


----------



## Revilo62 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Die Diskussion über das Für und wider haben wir ja im Vorfeld der Konfusion und auch danach geführt. Leider sollten die Skeptiker Recht behalten.
Warum gerade der LAVB so in deren Horn geblasen hat und immer noch bläst kann ich nicht wirklch nachvollziehen.
Aber rein angeltechnisch hat sich ja auch nix für uns geändert, das ist das wichtigste. Mit geringem Mehrgeld kann ich ja auch noch die Gewässer in MCPom, Sachsen-Anhalt und Sachsen befischen, ich hoffe, das geht noch lange so.
Die Kollegen in den Alten Ländern haben es da schon um einiges schwerer, weil die Vereine in der regel über 1 oder zwei Gewässer verfügen und der Rest mit relativ wenigen Gastkarten und teilweise absurden Regeln befischt werden kann.
Mit meinem bescheidenen Beitrag von derzeit 85 € kann auf ca. 400 Gewässer zurückgreifen, dann noch ein riesiges Gewässernetz mit z.T. 5E Jahresgebühr.
Ich weiss, ist ein wenig eng gedacht, aber die förderale Gesetzgebung was die Angelei betrifft ist dann auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß, da bedarf es schon eines guten Bundesverbandes, der muss sich aber aus den kompetesten Vertretern der Landesverbände rekrutieren und nicht durch eine "inkompetente Präsidentin" geführt werden. Und Lobbyarbeit sieht anders aus, hierzu ist aber schon viel geschrieben worden.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2015)

Interessante Abstimmung bis jetzt, hätt ich so nicht erwartet.

Schliesslich sind auch bei uns im Forum wohl zwischen 70 und 80% organisiert und bezahlen damit den DAFV direkt mit.
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265089

Dennoch wollen die das hier bei der Abstimmung (bis jetzt, Abstimmung hier ist ja erst nen halben Tag alt) zu über 80% nicht...

Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob und wenn ja, wann sich das ändert bei der Abstimmung hier..

Oder, wann denn dann die Konsequenzen in den Vereinen gezogen werden...

So könnt ihr euch als einfaches Mitglied über die Vereine wehren:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html

PS:
Bei den drei, die tatsächlich trotz der "Arbeit" des DAFV der letzen zweieinhalb Jahre für 15 Euro oder mehr für diesen DAFV gestimmt haben, nehm ich mal an, dass das welche von den bei uns angemeldeten Geschäftsführern oder Angestellten des DAFV waren, die da abgestimmt haben.

Denn dass die Angst um ihren Job haben und jeden Cent wollen, ist nachvollziehbar..


----------



## Franky (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Ich werfe mal 2 € in den Pott... Wäre wie 2 Besuche am Frankfurter Hbf....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal 2 € in den Pott... Wäre wie 2 Besuche am Frankfurter Hbf....



Für was denn, Franky?

Dass der DAFV für ein generelles Abknüppelgebot steht und Gemeinschaftsangeln grundsätzlich als Wettangeln diffamiert, wie der damalige GF Dr. Spahn, und das Präsidium das unwidersprochen stehen lässt?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

Dass Frau Dr., die kompetente Nichtanglerin, lieber nix gegen Peta unternimmt, sondern die Angler hängen lässt?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657

Dafür, dass die im Haupt- wie Ehrenamt im DAFV das mit den Finanzen nicht ansatzweise hinkriegen?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257096
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260335
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259970
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296246

Oder für die "engagierte" Lobbyarbeit?


kati48268 schrieb:


> Sie haute in der langen Antwort als Beispiel für Lobbyarbeit doch tatsächlich raus, dass sie unter anderem einen Leserbrief an die Süddeutsche geschrieben habe, dieser aber nicht veröffentlicht wurde.



Oder die tolle Öffentlichkeitsarbeit?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4359035#post4359035
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291991

Oder dass sie für die "Arbeit" des DAFV (s.o.) mehr Geld braucht für eine repräsentativere Geschäftsstelle in Berlin und einen Umzug von Offenbach in den (sicher preiswerteren?) Frankfurter Raum?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4348492#post4348492


----------



## Franky (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... Ruuuuuuuuuuhiig....  
Ist blöd, wenn man Witze erklären muss :q Aber von einer "zwei mal 1 €"-"Spende" am Frankfurter Hauptbahnhof habe ich genau die gleiche Leistung, wenn nicht sogar die selbe


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Sorry, früher Morgen, erster Kaffee und bei dem Thema gleich wieder Blutdruck ;-)


----------



## Franky (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Tom - dann nimma kurz Abstand von dem Scheiss. Im Zweifel haste danach mehr Anlauf :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Nix isch - kämpfen, bis ich umfall...


----------



## Knispel (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nix isch - kämpfen, bis ich umfall...



Da warten bestimmte Leute doch nur drauf um denn die Anglereschaft wieder dumm sterben zulassen und die "organisierten" als ihre Leibeigenen zu betrachten und zu behandeln ...


----------



## phirania (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Ich könnte ja mal meine Kontonummer in die Waagschale werfen....
Mal schauen wer / wieviel mir Spendet.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Uns sollte allen klar sein, dass man einen Bundeverband braucht.
  Über die Aufgaben wurden ja schon Ausgiebig hier diskutiert, dem schließe ich mich auch entsprechend an.
  Um entsprechende Arbeit abzuliefern braucht dieser auch Geld.
  Der DAFV ist mir persönlich 0€ Wert.
  Ein Bundesverband welcher seinen Aufgaben nachkommt ist mir persönlich schon etwas Wert.


----------



## rippi (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, gibt es eigentlich irgendwas was der DAFV bis jetzt erreicht hat?


----------



## Tricast (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Uns sollte allen klar sein, dass man einen Bundeverband braucht.
> Über die Aufgaben wurden ja schon Ausgiebig hier diskutiert, dem schließe ich mich auch entsprechend an.
> Um entsprechende Arbeit abzuliefern braucht dieser auch Geld.
> Der DAFV ist mir persönlich 0€ Wert.
> Ein Bundesverband welcher seinen Aufgaben nachkommt ist mir persönlich schon etwas Wert.




Der letzte Bundesverband der ansatzweise was für Angler getan hat, hat sich ja selbst aufgelöst und vom VDSF schlucken lassen. Der VDSF hat schon nichts für Angler getan, besser gesagt sogar gegen Angler gearbeitet, was soll denn dann der DAFV für Angler tun? Der DAFV ist doch der alte VDSF nur mit anderem Namen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Rotbart (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



rippi schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, gibt es eigentlich irgendwas was der DAFV bis jetzt erreicht hat?


 
Ich glaube, dass sich in ferner Zukunft zeigen wird, dass die Gründung des DAFV ein geschickter Schachzug einer geheimen Angler-Elite war, um die Grundlagen einer wirklichen Anglervertretung zu schaffen.

Dazu musste aber erst die bestehende Verbandsstruktur aufgelöst und zerstört werden - und da dies von außen nicht zu schaffen war, musste man erst einen DAFV gründen, mit dem zusammen dann die "alten" Verbände endgültig unter gehen und verschwanden.

Und bei der Neugründung des GDAB (Gesamtdeutscher Anglerbund) wird dann einstimmig gesungen:
  Auferstanden aus Ruinen
  Und der Zukunft zugewandt,
  Laß uns dir zum Guten dienen,
  Deutschland, einig Anglerland.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

So wird ein Schuh draus:


Rotbart schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass sich in ferner Zukunft zeigen wird, dass die Gründung des DAFV ein geschickter Schachzug einer geheimen Anti-Angler-Elite war, um eine Anglervertretung zu ...


...verhindern. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Die ersten 100 haben bald abgestimmt, Tendenz erkennbar.

Interessante Abstimmung bis jetzt, hätt ich so nicht erwartet.

Schliesslich sind auch bei uns im Forum wohl zwischen 70 und 80% organisiert und bezahlen damit den DAFV direkt mit.
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265089

Dennoch wollen die das hier bei der Abstimmung zu über 80% nicht...

Das sollte allen Verbänden zu denken (ob die Abstimmung groß anders ausfallen würde, wenn man für LV fragen würde?) geben, mich würde das jedenfalls nervös machen....
Aus der GEZ oder IHK oder anderen Zwangsinstitutionen wären auch viele schnell raus, sobald sie eine Möglichkeit sehen würden, und bei den Kirchen sieht mans auch..

Denn das bedeutet auch, dass im Ernstfall, sobald es eine Chance gibt oder der Nutzen eines Verbandes hinterfragt wird, auch schnell viele weg sein können aus den Verbänden, wenn so vielen ein Verband so wenig wert ist..


----------



## kreuzass (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Also bei einer Vereinsmitgliedschaft ist ein Beitrag von 2€ enthalten, richtig?
Wie schaut das eigentlich mit den Gastanglern aus? Also Gastangler, welche in Vereinsgewässern angeln. Da gibt es doch bestimmt irgendwie eine Quote oder ähnliches? Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass da nicht irgendwie "querfinanziert" wird!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Momentan 2 Euro, Erhöhung auf 3 gewollt (kaum durchsetzbar), benötigt (ohne Kündigungen) aber eher 6 - 7, bei Kündigungen entsprechend mehr:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304198

Das sind aber ja die Kosten - hier gehts ja nicht drum, was es kostet, sondern was euch dieser, aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert wäre. 

Nein, von Gastkarten erhält der Bundesverband nix.

Landesverbände ist/kann  das anders (sein).


----------



## kreuzass (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Das sind aber ja die Kosten - hier gehts ja nicht drum, was es kostet, sondern was euch dieser DAFV wert wäre.
> ...



Sicher, weiß ich doch. Spätestens jetzt. 
Danke.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Hallo



kreuzass schrieb:


> Also bei einer Vereinsmitgliedschaft ist ein Beitrag von 2€ enthalten, richtig?




Nicht richtig!

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Bei Vereinen, die im DAFV (Thema hier) organisiert sind.

Ob die das dann extra ausweisen (die wenigsten) oder einfach nur verstecken (wie auch die LV-Beiträge) ist dabei nicht die Frage.


----------



## Honeyball (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Ich würde _diesen_ DAFV nicht mal akzeptieren, wenn der mir dafür was zahlen würde, aber weniger als 0 hast Du ja nicht zugelassen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

sonst wär die Liste mit Antworten so lange geworden.....


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Hallo Thomas
Hallo miteinander



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei Vereinen, die im DAFV (Thema hier) organisiert sind.
> 
> Ob die das dann extra ausweisen (die wenigsten) oder einfach nur verstecken (wie auch die LV-Beiträge) ist dabei nicht die Frage.



Bitte exakt bleiben. Weder das Vereinsmitglied (DAFV-bezogen) noch der nichtorganisierte Tageskartenkäufer (DAFV-bezogen) zahlen etwas an DAFV. Sie zahlen ausschließlich an den Verein ihren Mitgliedsbeitrag bzw. für ihre Tageskarte. Der Verein zahlt aus seinen Einnahmen (insgesamt) dann seinen Mitgliedsbeitrag beim Landesfischereiverband. Sonst nichts. Auch der Verein zahlt nicht an den Bundesverband.

Soweit rechtlich und darüber hinaus auch tatsächlich klar. Bis hier her aber mehr ein theoretisches Spiel. Wird aber praxisrelevant sobald ein Landesverband aus dem DAFV austritt. Denn dann wird schlagartig klar, dass der einzelne Angler eben nicht einen DAFV-Beitrag bezahlt hat. Und darum hat er logischer Weise auch keinen Rechtsanspruch, dass sich sein Vereinsbeitrag um die 2 Euro "eingesparten DAFV-Beitrag" reduziert.

Thomas, Du führst ja demnächst ein Interview mit dem Niedersachsen-Präsi wegen des DAFV-Austritts. Kannst ihn ja mal befragen, ob er den einzelnen Vereinsmitgliedern eine Beitragssenkung in Höhe von 2 Euro in Aussicht stellen kann. Ist ein kluger Mann, wird er nicht tun ("könnte sein" ... "es kommt auf die Umstände an" .... usw).

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Systematisch haste recht.

Aber (und darum gehts mir):
*Bezahlen (egal über welchen Weg) MUSS  den DAFV am Ende IMMER der einzelne Angler von seinem Geld, mit dem er eben Verein und Verbände finanziert..*

Zu Klasing, da brauch ich den nicht fragen:
In NDS wurden die BV-Beiträge extra abgerechnet, die versickern also nun nicht im LV-Haushalt, die Vereine bezahlen das einfach weniger.
Nu liegts an den HV der einzelnen Vereine, ob sie die 2 Euro ab 2017 weniger abkassieren oder für was die eingesetzt werden - da kann dann jeder Angler in seinem Verein drüber abstimmen.

*Ist aber hier ja nicht das Thema*, hier gehts drum, was dem einzelnen Angler der real existierende DAFV wert wäre..

Nicht was er  kostet und warum, und ob das vom Geld der Angler direkt oder (wie von Dir richtig angemerkt) über Verein oder LV bezahlt wird (bezahlen musses am Ende IMMER der organisierte Angelfischer)


----------



## degl (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Solange der Beitrag meines Vereins und die NOK-Karte 120 € nicht übersteigen(120€ kostet die NOK-erlaubniss) ist es mir finanziell egal...............und für derzeit 7,50€ an die Verbände leiste ich mir das "Schauspiel"

gruß degl


----------



## kati48268 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Würde gern wissen, ob diejenigen, die den Klick _bei mehr als 2€_, dem momentan bestehenden Beitrag, gemacht haben glauben, dass mehr Kohle tatsächlich mehr Leistung/Ergebnisse _im Sinne der Angler_ bedeutet.

Dieser Traum muss doch auch beim größten Optimisten  endgültig gestorben sein.
Meine damit: nachdem Frau Dr. über's Land zog und kräftig Werbung für 1$ mehr gemacht hat.
Viele auf den LV-Hauptversammlungen haben ihr das abgekauft.
Und dann raus kam, dass sie plant die zusätzliche Knete für interne Zwecke zu verbrennen (Protokoll letzte Verbandsausschuss-Sitzung);
für völlig unsinnige Umzüge der Geschäftststellen. 
Von Offenbach nach Frankfurt + innerhalb von Berlin an 'einen zentraleren Standort, Reichstagsnähe, am Wasser gelegen,...'.

Selbst wenn das nicht durchgehen sollte, zeigt doch allein der Gedanke/der Wille dazu, welch Geistes Kind diese 'Anglervertreter' im Bund sind.

Worauf begründet sich nur die Hoffnung, dass bei dieser Totgeburt an Interessensvertretung doch noch irgendwann mal irgendwas Positives bei raus kommt - egal wie viel Kohle man in dieses dunkle Loch schmeisst?
#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Musst Du anders sehen:
Nach Logik und Vernunft könnte, wer unter 10 Euro wählt, auch gleich null wählen, weil das Geld wohl so oder so nicht richtig reicht mit unter 10 Euro ;-)))
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304198
Würde bei der momentanen Abstimmung bedeuten, dass von 115 Leuten nur 7 wirklich diesen real existierenden DAFV (ausreichend finanzieren) wollen...

Aber es geht ja nicht um Logik oder Vernunft in der Umfrage, sondern darum, was der aktuelle DAFV den Leuten wert ist.
Nicht welcher Grund für den einzelnen dahinter steckt oder ob es für die Stimme/Summe jeweils eine Logik gibt oder ob die Kohle dann reicht....

Wenn der Wert null ist, sinds bei denen null, sinds zwei sinds halt 2 und bei 15 oder mehr ists halt so.

Wenn jemand nach diesen vom DAFV selber veröffentlichten Arbeitsnachweisen (hätten sie mehr getan, hätten sies wohl auch veröffentlicht, bei all der Kritik auch aus den LV):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4360791#post4360791
dieser DAFV dann eben 2, 7 oder 15 Euro oder mehr wert ist, dann isses eben so..


Auch das finde ich persönlich weiterhin absolut spannend:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessante Abstimmung bis jetzt, hätt ich so nicht erwartet.
> 
> Schliesslich sind auch bei uns im Forum wohl zwischen 70 und 80% organisiert und bezahlen damit den DAFV direkt mit.
> Siehe:
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das sollte allen Verbänden zu denken (ob die Abstimmung groß anders ausfallen würde, wenn man für LV fragen würde?) geben, mich würde das jedenfalls nervös machen....
> Aus der GEZ oder IHK oder anderen Zwangsinstitutionen wären auch viele schnell raus, sobald sie eine Möglichkeit sehen würden, und bei den Kirchen sieht mans auch..
> 
> Denn das bedeutet auch, dass im Ernstfall, sobald es eine Chance gibt oder der Nutzen eines Verbandes hinterfragt wird, auch schnell viele weg sein können aus den Verbänden, wenn so vielen ein Verband so wenig wert ist..


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Nachdem die Griechen un auch abstimmen dürfen, fiel mir dieser Thread mit der Abstimmung bei uns hier wieder ein und ich will den mal wieder ins Gedächtnis rufen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachdem die Griechen un auch abstimmen dürfen, fiel mir dieser Thread mit der Abstimmung bei uns hier wieder ein und ich will den mal wieder ins Gedächtnis rufen..



Ich sehe da keine Gemeinsamkeiten. Die Griechen können besser wirtschaften und haben eine kompetentere Führung als der DAFV.


----------



## Micha383 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die ersten 100 haben bald abgestimmt, Tendenz erkennbar.
> 
> Interessante Abstimmung bis jetzt, hätt ich so nicht erwartet.
> 
> ...



Und da wäre es durchaus interessant wieviele von den 70% und 80% "zwangsorganisiert" sind.
Ich denke das es ein sehr großer Teil davon ist und von daher kann ich die 80% sehr gut nachvollziehen und auch verstehen.

Ich befinde mich nämlich auch in der Lage ohne Verein nur recht wenig Gewässer zur Auswahl zu haben und von den Gewässern die ich ohne Verein habe, sind es nicht immer die interessantesten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich sehe da keine Gemeinsamkeiten. Die Griechen können besser wirtschaften und haben eine kompetentere Führung als der DAFV.


Da darf aber das Zahlvolk abstimmen...
Das  war der Punkt für mich..



Micha383 schrieb:


> Und da wäre es durchaus interessant wieviele von den 70% und 80% "zwangsorganisiert" sind.
> Ich denke das es ein sehr großer Teil davon ist und von daher kann ich die 80% sehr gut nachvollziehen und auch verstehen.
> 
> Ich befinde mich nämlich auch in der Lage ohne Verein nur recht wenig Gewässer zur Auswahl zu haben und von den Gewässern die ich ohne Verein habe, sind es nicht immer die interessantesten.


Wer sich nicht wehrt, der lebt verkehrt:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html


----------



## Jose (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da darf aber das Zahlvolk abstimmen...
> Das  war der Punkt für mich...



habsch auch 'falsch' verstanden, dachte du meinst die bankautomaten:   kommt auch nix raus.


----------



## Micha383 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da darf aber das Zahlvolk abstimmen...
> Das  war der Punkt für mich..
> 
> 
> ...


Und wer sich wehrt wird oft am Wasser nicht mehr froh. Vereinsmachenschaften usw. Wo bei das sich wehren aufm plan steht nur muss ich mir dann wohl alternative Gewässer für den Zeitraum suchen oder die verstecktesten ecken.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Ich sehe da auch keine Parallele.
 Worüber können die Griechen denn noch abstimmen?? 
 Grexid? Wollen die eh gegen klagen.
 Doch es gibt ne Parallele: Deren Regierung ist genau so ne Trümmertruppe wie bei uns die Angelverbände.

 Also mir ist das nix wert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Die dürfen aber abstimmen - die DAFVler haben nur Delegierte und Funktionäre, die ihnen das eingebrockt haben und über ihre Köpfe hinweg bestimmen..

OHNE die Möglichkeit direkt selber über den Verbleib im DAFV abzustimmen..


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich sehe da keine Gemeinsamkeiten. Die Griechen können besser wirtschaften und haben eine kompetentere Führung als der DAFV.


Selbst wenn man nicht deinen beiden genannten Punkten zustimmen sollte, haben sie zumindest eine 
_ehrenvolle Geschichte_.
 Somit ein Punkt für 'keine Gemeinsamkeiten'.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die dürfen aber abstimmen - die DAFVler haben nur Delegierte und Funktionäre, die ihnen das eingebrockt haben und über ihre Köpfe hinweg bestimmen..
> OHNE die Möglichkeit direkt selber über den Verbleib im DAFV abzustimmen..


Auch wieder wahr.
 1:1

 :m

 Um zum Kern zurück zu kommen:
 das wäre einer der Punkte, die ein neuer BV leisten muss,
 Basisbeteiligung, Transparenz, direkte Beteiligung/Mitbestimmung durch Angler.

 Keinen Cent für diesen jetzigen Drecksladen!


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Dafür das die soviel kaputt machen sind 0 Euro definitiv noch zu viel...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Hat schon einer über FB gemeint:
Der Punkt , dass die vom DAFV erst mal Schadensersatz zahlen sollten, für das was sie angerichtet haben, bevor sie überhaupt wieder Beiträge kriegen sollten, der würde fehlen ;-)

Gebe ich gerne als Anregung für die näxte Abstimmung mit hier rein ;-))


----------



## mathei (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Wartet doch erstmal die HV ab. Da werden Lobeshymden auf das geleistete kommen. Am besten noch Beitragserhöhung um noch mehr leisten zu können. |uhoh:


----------



## raini08 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

DIE BRINGEN NIX , DIE KÖNNEN NIX , UND DIE WOLLEN NUR UNSER BESTES ..... unsere Kohle !!!#q#q#q|gr:|gr:|gr:|evil:|evil:|evil:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:#d#d#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Ich glaube, ich mal auch mal ne Abstimmung, wie viel man bereit wäre, für einen GUTEN Verband zu bezahlen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328286


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Hat sich das inzwischen geändert? 

Ist euch der DAFV 2 Jahre später mehr wert?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat sich das inzwischen geändert?
> 
> Ist euch der DAFV 2 Jahre später mehr wert?



Witzbold....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

meine Art Humor...
:g:g:g:g


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

eigentlich ist mir dieser Haufen nicht mal einen Klick wert
Mist, zu spät


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> überspitzt gesagt müsste mir der jetzige für seine "Arbeit" noch Geld zurücküberweisen.


Genau richtig!


----------



## kati48268 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Nach "nichts mehr wert" kommt nur noch "Schadenersatzpflichtig".


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

gefällt mir ;-)


----------



## willmalwassagen (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Ich habe bewusst 15 gewählt. Ich denke soviel ist der Verband wert und dafür würde ich ihn auch kaufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

grins - der war auch net schlecht ;-)


----------



## Ørret (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Eigentlich müsste man sein Geld zurück verlangen wegen nicht erbrachter Leistung.


----------



## raubangler (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ich habe bewusst 15 gewählt. Ich denke soviel ist der Verband wert und dafür würde ich ihn auch kaufen.




Wenn Du die ganzen Verpflichtungen (Mitarbeiter etc.) mit übernimmst und dafür bürgst, dann wirst Du ihn wahrscheinlich auch für 15€ erhalten.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat sich das inzwischen geändert?
> 
> Ist euch der DAFV 2 Jahre später mehr wert?


Doch.. 3 € für eine Anstecknadel

Jetzt muss ich das Ding nur noch mit einer Puppe und Vodoo in harmonischen Einklang bringen [emoji56]

Läuft..


----------



## rippi (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

DAFV ist super.


----------



## Jose (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

fehlt die option zwille.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

War eine Umfrage eigentlich jemals so eindeutig?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

nein....


----------



## exil-dithschi (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



Jose schrieb:


> fehlt die option zwille.



und die option keinen pfifferling.


----------



## willmalwassagen (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Vermutlich sind alle Anglerverbände von Nabuisten und BUNDisten unterwandert. Dazu noch einige verkappte Linke in Grün. 
So siehts aus und deshalb ist es so wie es ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Eher wohl von den Spezls von BASF, Monsanto, Nestle, Sandoz, Henkel, Bayer, Merck, Sanofi, Pfitzer und wie die heutige IG-Farben-Klicke eben alles so heißt.

Ist doch ganz einfach und nachvollziehbar:
Angler gehören einfach nicht mehr an das Wasser, und besonders nicht an die Abflussgräben wie den Rhein ... und auch nicht an die Ostsee usw.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Ich konnte leider nicht mit abstimmen, denn es fehlt in der Liste die Währung "Pfifferling". Weil dann hätte ich angeklickt, dass er keinen davon wert ist.


----------



## ulli1958m (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich konnte leider nicht mit abstimmen, denn es fehlt in der Liste die Währung "Pfifferling". Weil dann hätte ich angeklickt, dass er keinen davon wert ist.





so ist es und so bleibt es.....LEIDER noch zu lange :c


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Zitat : so ist es und so bleibt es.....LEIDER noch zu lange :c


Hätte echt nicht gedacht, das es sooo lange dauert, aber bei derart viel Beton im Fundament eigentlich auch kein Wunder !!!

Der Rheinische scheint im Begriff zu sein, die Rücknahme der Kündigung beim DAFV zu beschliessen, unglaubliche Vorgänge !!!

Leute im Rheinischen, lasst euch nicht verarschen !!!!!
Stellt Anträge auf euren JHV`s oder für eure Bezirksversammlungen, es darf keine Rücknahme der Kündigung des Rheinischen beim DAFV erfolgen, und schon gar keine Fusion mit Westfalen-Lippe !!!!!!!!
Leute, werdet wach, es geht um euer aller Hobby!!!!!
Wollt ihr wirklich noch mehr Kohle für noch weniger Leistung bezahlen ???????

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Mir fehlt der Punkt "Wie viel ist es Euch wert, dass sich der DAFV auflöst?"...

Gerade nach der heutigen Meldung kann man nur noch verzweifeln! Deutschland schafft das Angeln ab und die Angler gucken zu.

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...eischen-fischereipolitik-laengst-ueberfaellig

So kann die Politik in Zukunft immer sagen "Die Angler wollten das so". War beim Baglimt doch nicht anders...


----------



## Harrie (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Na dann mal Petri heil #d


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> So kann die Politik in Zukunft immer sagen "Die Angler wollten das so".


Exakt dazu ist der DAFV da.


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

http://www.dafv.de/files/Norica_Nicolai_Report_deutsch.pdf

Sogar Verkaufen von Fischen wäre evtl. für Angler drin.....

Die meisten begreifen diese Texte nur wieder nicht richtig oder verstehen die Wortwahl erst gar nicht oder nur halb.


#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

da steht aber auch einiges drinn, was die ideologieverbrämten Verbotsfetischisten geflissentlich überlesen.


----------



## Ørret (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Richtig.....man schreit nach mehr Überwachung und Datengewinnung über die Freizeitfischerei...... wahrscheinlich nur um Grundlagen für spätere Verbote zu haben! Und damit das erstmal nicht so auffällt wird erstmal hervorgehoben welche wirtschaftliche Bedeutung das Angeln hat.:c


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

genau so hab ich es gemeint


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



Ørret schrieb:


> Richtig.....man schreit nach mehr Überwachung und Datengewinnung über die Freizeitfischerei...... wahrscheinlich nur um Grundlagen für spätere Verbote zu haben! Und damit das erstmal nicht so auffällt wird erstmal hervorgehoben welche wirtschaftliche Bedeutung das Angeln hat.:c


Geschickt platzierter Giftköder

Die drohenden Folgen werden viele entweder nicht sehen oder wie gewohnt relativieren..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Wann ist denn nun der Anglerdemo BRD-weit Tag, wo ca. 4 Mio Angler ihre 5 weitere Familienangehörigen an die Hand nehmen und in Berlin aufrocken? 

Der kann von mir aus ab sofort auch zum festen Nationalfeiertag erklärt und gesetzt werden.


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Und sollte man als Angler dann Verkaufen dürfen,entfällt die Sache mit,kann ich nicht verwerten und darum zurück in See.

Geschickt geschickt.....

|wavey:


----------



## raubangler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Und für die Finanzierung der vielen neuen 'Wissenschaftler' für die Datenerhebung gibt es dann eine Sonderabgabe...

Man könnte glatt vermuten, das dieser Text von Thünen geliefert wurde.


----------



## Ganerc (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*



			
				 Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas kocht zukünftig in der Kantine im Hans Dietrich Genscher Haus in Berlin in der Reinhardstraße 14...
> 
> 
> Soll da welche geben, denen der Bissen dann im Halse stecken bleiben könnte..



 Für den  Thomas  Spritgeld und ein wenig  Taschengeld für den  Einkauf.


----------



## willmalwassagen (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?*

Neuestes Gerücht, Thomas wird Präsi im DAFV  und Franz Geschäftsführer.
Vertrag bis 2025. Ohne Ausstiegsklausel


----------

